# Oh sharky....



## Rainbowscales (Jan 9, 2013)

My little boy sharky passed away sometime this morning.. Im not sure how he passed away, it could have been the sudden burst of cold we had last night (Canadian weather is not nice) even though he had his heater and a freshly cleaned tank, my little guy didnt make it. The sun is now shining on an empty tank...

Sharky was two years old, my little guy was a wonderfull fish, he enjoyed hiding in his plant, and swiming up to the top of the tank to great me and when I pulled out the food container he gave a little swim around in a circle. 

Swim in peace my little buddy


You will be missed

it just proves that wether fined, furry or featherd. Loseing a pet is the hardest thing..


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you have pictures of him? Sorry for your loss


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for the loss i hope you will get another betta from the store


----------

